# Synthetine Vs Acetyl L-Carnitine



## Elvia1023 (Mar 10, 2018)

Lot's of guys have been getting into l-carnitine recently which is good to see. It's one of my favourite supplements. I get great results from synthetine. I have used oral versions in the past with decent results but nothing great. Anyway recently I conducted an experiment to see what I would get from high dosed ALCAR.

Before I start it's worth highlighting the fact all the studies on l-carnitine tend to be done on the various oral forms of it. I am going off my head now (and I am tired) but I have read anywere from 15 to 75% absorption. This may be one of the reasons some of the studies done on it have mixed findings. However, most of them have great results and this is especially common for acetyl l-carnitine and l-carnitine tartrate. I could post 20 solid studies showing training and/or health improvements.

I have experimented with different doses of synthetine but 3ml (600mg) is a very common one pre workout for me. I haven't used synthetine (an odd shot) for awhile so decided to try ALCAR whilst having a break from all the injections. 

I bought 180 caps of ALCAR and have been dosing 2000-3000mg pre workout so a high dose. I definitely noticed the difference when adding it in. I get a good mood boost and feel it is assisting training and some fat loss but it's literally night and day difference from synthetine. I don't really get any of the visual effects such as improved vascularity. So whilst it is a worthwhile supplement and I am sure even higher doses would be more beneficial I don't get a fraction of the physique benefits I do from synthetine.

Just a little experiment I done and I wasn't even going to post about it but figured I should. It makes me question some of the higher absorption numbers I read about ALCAR as again I was using 3000mg pre workout. I only have about 30 caps left so I may do 5000mg for the last 3 days just to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 10, 2018)

I just started synthetine today for a trial. Did 3ml 30 minutes preworkout.

I'm keeping my diet exactly the same, and will take it on my workout days only. Just one variable that changed so I can see what it does.

I do a 3 on 1 off....so I may bump the dose in a week or two.

Today went smooth....pinned it in my quad then trained legs. Had really good pumps, but will need to see how that goes as pumps vary for me depending in the muscle I'm training.

Did notice a lot of vascularity in my upper body....more so than usual and I didn't do anything upper body related.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Mar 12, 2018)

How was the quad injection? Any pip? Are you going to inject your upper body as well? Interested how you find it.



rmtt said:


> I just started synthetine today for a trial. Did 3ml 30 minutes preworkout.
> 
> I'm keeping my diet exactly the same, and will take it on my workout days only. Just one variable that changed so I can see what it does.
> 
> ...


----------



## rmtt (Mar 12, 2018)

Viking said:


> How was the quad injection? Any pip? Are you going to inject your upper body as well? Interested how you find it.



No PIP whatsoever. I trained legs about 45 minutes after injecting. I know that Elvia has hit his delts with even more volume than that with no issues.

I figured with that amount...I would go slow....but this stuff flows so fast.....it was in within 10 seconds with a 1" 27ga pin.

I may try upper body...but with legs and ventrogluteal areas.....I don't think it will be an issue.

This morning was dose #3. Tomorrow is a day off..so I won't inject. Then the next 3 days are training days and I will be hitting 3ml again each time.

I've routinely hit my shoulders with 3ml of B12 before with no problems.

I always get good pumps...so can't gauge that aspect of it. But the vascularity I'm seeing after the shots are ridiculous.


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 12, 2018)

I am a fan of ALCAR. It always gives me a good mental boost and helps with anxiety. Synthetine is very different when it comes to fat loss and vascularity for me. ALCAR doesn't give me any of the physical benefits synthetine does. You respond the same as me on ALCAR. I just ordered some synthetine and going to add that in.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 12, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> I am a fan of ALCAR. It always gives me a good mental boost and helps with anxiety. Synthetine is very different when it comes to fat loss and vascularity for me. ALCAR doesn't give me any of the physical benefits synthetine does. You respond the same as me on ALCAR. I just ordered some synthetine and going to add that in.


You planning on any small amounts of slin with the Synthetine.....or just running it solo?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## G-FLUX (Mar 14, 2018)

High dosed Syntherol 2-3x per day will give some of the most dramatic fat loss results...I could only compare it to DNP honestly.

I've had people combine the 2 and the results are mind-boggling!
200mgs DNP everyday
2-3mL per 55lbs bodyweight split AM/mid-day/PM along with 10mcgs Clen


----------



## lntense (Mar 14, 2018)

Elvia did you notice any cognitive benefits as well?


----------



## rmtt (Mar 15, 2018)

G-FLUX said:


> High dosed Syntherol 2-3x per day will give some of the most dramatic fat loss results...I could only compare it to DNP honestly.
> 
> I've had people combine the 2 and the results are mind-boggling!
> 200mgs DNP everyday
> 2-3mL per 55lbs bodyweight split AM/mid-day/PM along with 10mcgs Clen


I posted a question for you in the Peptides/Slin area I believe. It has your name on the title.

Of you get a chance, check it out and give me a few pointers if you would like.

I'm sensitive to stimulants.....so I avoid Clen, yohimbe, etc. Also avoid DNP as I watched a friend have a severe allergic reaction to it. Last time I researched it was when I was conversing with Consilliator.....and that was years ago.

I've always been able to drop weight fairly easy....buy carnitine is new to me. So that's what the questions were about.

Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe (Mar 18, 2018)

Good thread. I am a fan of all types of carnitine but nothing beats synthetine.


----------



## odin (Mar 25, 2018)

G-FLUX said:


> High dosed Syntherol 2-3x per day will give some of the most dramatic fat loss results...I could only compare it to DNP honestly.
> 
> I've had people combine the 2 and the results are mind-boggling!
> 200mgs DNP everyday
> 2-3mL per 55lbs bodyweight split AM/mid-day/PM along with 10mcgs Clen



I have both together and the results were great. I felt more energy on dnp than I usually do. For crazy fat loss the 2 combined is the best stack.


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 27, 2018)

I have never got much from oral carnitine. Has anyone ever run very high doses of alcar? The most I have tried was 3000mg.


----------



## RamboStallone (Mar 27, 2018)

I started up again this weekend, I'm doing 5mls twice a day of synthetine. Last time I used it was two years ago. I tried the oral stuff and it did nothing that I noticed, the inject synthetine however is great for fat loss for me without the sides of conventional fat burners (stimulants in most cases). My leanest shape was in 2016 using synthetine for the PM contest.


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 30, 2018)

rmtt said:


> You planning on any small amounts of slin with the Synthetine.....or just running it solo?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



Just reading this now. I will be using slin this time. 5-6iu humalog with carbs.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 12, 2018)

Going to give this a try! Great info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rippedfreak123 (Jun 14, 2018)

was loving the effects of Synthetine but daily shots from my cycle, injectable superdrol, plus the daily syntetine shots is just far to brutal and time consuming. But i would certainly vouch for Synthetine. will jump back when im cruising


----------



## SURGE (Jun 21, 2018)

rippedfreak123 said:


> was loving the effects of Synthetine but daily shots from my cycle, injectable superdrol, plus the daily syntetine shots is just far to brutal and time consuming. But i would certainly vouch for Synthetine. will jump back when im cruising



I guess a high dosed oral could be used at these times but from this thread the lack of absorption must have a big impact to the overall effects. How was inj sdrol for you?


----------



## IRONFIST (Oct 10, 2018)

i love synthetine! that and syntheselen are staples in my routine and will be until the end!


----------



## nalojeff (Oct 30, 2018)

I won’t prep without it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## striffe (Nov 2, 2018)

IRONFIST said:


> i love synthetine! that and syntheselen are staples in my routine and will be until the end!



What dose do you use for both?


----------

